# Little Travieso



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

FRAME ONLY PM CE707 FOR DETAILS


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> FRAME ONLY PM CE707 FOR DETAILS


love the paint... good luck on the sale


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks bro i like your bike how much you selling that display it would look good with lil cherry


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey E how much?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

not sure just seeing wats out there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

not sure just seeing wats out there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

im looking to either get some lazer work done or sell it but shoot me a decent offer im not in a hury to sell


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

REAL CLEAN.POST A PRICE BRO GIVE US AN IDEA HOW MUCH YOU LOOKING FOR.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Where's my gooseneck?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

CE 707 said:


> im looking to either get some lazer work done or sell it but shoot me a decent offer im not in a hury to sell


PM Sent. Let's make a deal playa that would make a nice frame for a TNT shop bike.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Where's my gooseneck?


 wheres the money for the sprocket lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

theres some history along with this frame its realy hard to see it leave you would have to shoot me n offer an if it its trade then it would water jet -lazer cut parts for my new project


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> wheres the money for the sprocket lol


 Lol I will be at mikes tonight if you wanna come over?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Lol I will be at mikes tonight if you wanna come over?


we should go eat some ware to


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Lol I will be at mikes tonight if you wanna come over?


 sounds good bro you im messing with you an the topic says frame not goose neck let me know wen u head over so i can roll over


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> we should go eat some ware to


 I already got plans for dinner tonight but I'm down for some other day.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I already got plans for dinner tonight but I'm down for some other day.


hey wey Mikey was going to pay  I bet your plans got cancel huh?:roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> hey wey Mikey was going to pay  I bet your plans got cancel huh?:roflmao:


did u fined my sprocket jagster felt bad cuz i didnt have it yet lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> did u fined my sprocket jagster felt bad cuz i didnt have it yet lol


lol is somewhere in my garage :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> lol is somewhere in my garage :roflmao:


 I got your $20 tambien. You want me to mail it to you or just hold it?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> FRAME ONLY PM CE707 FOR DETAILS


we aint gonna revamp it?!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Lol I will be at mikes tonight if you wanna come over?


let me know when u guys come so i can clean up a lil


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> let me know when u guys come so i can clean up a lil


lol awww thats nice


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> lol awww thats nice


lol sup bro u ready for project c.c


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> lol sup bro u ready for project c.c


yup!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> we aint gonna revamp it?!


 lol its been payed for but just got tired of waiting to paint it so i would rather finish the other frame an paint that one so liyah has hers in mild class an lil E can go in the full class


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> lol its been payed for but just got tired of waiting to paint it so i would rather finish the other frame an paint that one so liyah has hers in mild class an lil E can go in the full class


what one is gonna be lil E's?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

the all metal one i did that is sitting right next to the gold one


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> the all metal one i did that is sitting right next to the gold one


oh ok


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> lol its been payed for but just got tired of waiting to paint it so i would rather finish the other frame an paint that one so liyah has hers in mild class an lil E can go in the full class


 Aint been painted yet cause had to get the other one together for the show..My bad..... Atleast you know it will get done lol come through tonight lets all go get some grub


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Aint been painted yet cause had to get the other one together for the show..My bad..... Atleast you know it will get done lol come through tonight lets all go get some grub


 a brotha i know i aint mad i just figured since we havent done it lets do the other one an go out on that one


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Where's my gooseneck?


go head and come over


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Pm me a price


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

how much for the frame??


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

shoot me an offer


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

WHATS THE HIGHEST OFFER SO FAR IF I MAY ASK? DONT WANT TO BE CALLED A LOW BALLER


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

200


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

Keep it buddy don't sell it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i got his new one thats almost done wbat u think should i sell the new one an keep this one?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sell that one finish the new one


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

LETS SEE THE OTHER FRAME.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i cant post pics from my phone


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

Keep the old frame bcuz its from your family bro and just build a new frame. You gonna regret selling it later on


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

yea


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

I need a 16 inch to


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

How u been bud long time no c were u been


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

rollinbajito said:


> How u been bud ling time no c were u been


huh


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Was up E you probably seen this before thought I post it not the best pic tho..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hey u should just keep it there is history on that bike let re do it


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I agree keep .. You will regret it can't replace history...!


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

yea keep it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

rollinbajito said:


> How u been bud long time no c were u been


ive been good bro same old thing how bout you


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> Was up E you probably seen this before thought I post it not the best pic tho..


yea bro i got the same pic thanks for posting it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

an its no longer for sale sorry guys it was on the market for long enough to change my mind thanks to everyone telling me to keep it


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> an its no longer for sale sorry guys it was on the market for long enough to change my mind thanks to everyone telling me to keep it


So when I get back we paintin this one over


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

yea brotha for sure i got some new OG parts with a twist to put on


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> an its no longer for sale sorry guys it was on the market for long enough to change my mind thanks to everyone telling me to keep it


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> an its no longer for sale sorry guys it was on the market for long enough to change my mind thanks to everyone telling me to keep it


GLAD YOU KEEPING IT. SMART MOVE.NOW THAT YOU GOT YOUR OWN TOPIC LETS SEE SOME UPGRADES:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> GLAD YOU KEEPING IT. SMART MOVE.NOW THAT YOU GOT YOUR OWN TOPIC LETS SEE SOME UPGRADES:thumbsup:


lol i was thinking of making a topic but u got a point i cant figure out how to post pics from my andriod


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> GLAD YOU KEEPING IT. SMART MOVE.NOW THAT YOU GOT YOUR OWN TOPIC LETS SEE SOME UPGRADES:thumbsup:


lol i was thinking of making a topic but u got a point i cant figure out how to post pics from my andriod


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> yea brotha for sure i got some new OG parts with a twist to put on


Pics?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Pics?


pic sent to ur phone


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pics sent to monicas phone


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> lol i was thinking of making a topic but u got a point i cant figure out how to post pics from my andriod


IT WILL BE A GOOD STORY ONCE YOUR DONE UPGRADEING IT.JUST MY 2. BUT WHO REALLY CARES THERES A HAND FULL OF TOPICS. ANYWAYS YA MEN SEND THEM TO MY EMAIL [email protected] ILL HELP YOU POST PICS. I HAVE NO CLUE ON THE ANDRIOD DEAL SINCE IM POOR AND RATHER PUT MY MONEY INTO MY RIDE THEN AN HIGH DOLLAR PHONE LOL


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i will thank you bro my broke ass would have never got this but my home girl bought it for me for fathers day lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


> pics sent to monicas phone


lol how are you bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

druged up right now boredoff my mined


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> i will thank you bro my broke ass would have never got this but my home girl bought it for me for fathers day lol


OH THATS OG RIGHT THERE.SAME OVER HERE BUT MY GIRL GOT ME THE CHEAP PHONE  BCS SHE KNOWS I DON'T CARE ABOUT A PHONE.I PUT CHROME FIRST THEN A DAM PRICEY PHONE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lesstime said:


> druged up right now boredoff my mined


send some of that drug to me i need it for my back


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lol yea i feel you bro and it was only a 100 new at metro an couldnt beat that cuz i get youtube youporn u name it this phone gets it i realy dont need a computer wen i got this lol but i cant figure how to post pics yet


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


> druged up right now boredoff my mined


what happend bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> lol yea i feel you bro and it was only a 100 new at metro an couldnt beat that cuz i get youtube youporn u name it this phone gets it i realy dont need a computer wen i got this lol but i cant figure how to post pics yet


lol make sure you dont us the same hand your holding the phone with 



CE 707 said:


> what happend bro


 got sick brochitiss


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


> lol make sure you dont us the same hand your holding the phone with
> 
> got sick brochitiss


lmao i was just saying an that brochitiss aint no joke


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> lmao i was just saying an that brochitiss aint no joke


lol 


yeah sht killing my chest hurts like a mofo


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

as u know its not for sale any more but here some updates


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

looks good man


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

pics do no justice in person looks tight all the different color flake pop


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> as u know its not for sale any more but here some updates


:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

diggin it, lookin good


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks guys it would have been possiable with out my boy kevin aka 96tien all the credit goes to him thanks again bro


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

and all of us for not buying it lol jk:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> and all of us for not buying it lol jk:thumbsup:


lol you know ur are right bro thanks to all of u who didnt buy it after all


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i got the og forks im going to get rechromed i would post but these stupid andriods wont let me


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

=) it went through a little transfer today, no lines showing all smooth did a little something more to it today... Got a little wait an then clearing it tonight... Pics comming soon


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> lol you know ur are right bro thanks to all of u who didnt buy it after all


your welcome from all of us. just glad we still have bike builders nowadays. we couldnt let you go that easy in other words


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

96tein said:


> =) it went through a little transfer today, no lines showing all smooth did a little something more to it today... Got a little wait an then clearing it tonight... Pics comming soon


hno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> your welcome from all of us. just glad we still have bike builders nowadays. we couldnt let you go that easy in other words


lol thanks bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good in the sun


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey wut up is this bike for sale ??


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lookin fresh


Clown Confusion said:


>


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> Hey wut up is this bike for sale ??


Gaby: ummm... NO you're about a month too late


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> Hey wut up is this bike for sale ??


yea it almost sold but the dude started bullshiting so i said fuck i kept it redo it for my son


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

Alright coo thats a tight ass bike TTT!!! For you and your son hope it kills at shows


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

CE 707 said:


>


Clean as hell for sale ???


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro its no longer for sale I just posted it up to show the out come of me keeping it


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Orale dam looks Sick as fuck homie like da old Skool look


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CABT WAIT TO GET SOME PICS OF IT..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Came out clean good thing u didnt sell it... i like the pic where hes pointing at it as if to say "yea, thats my shit".... haha


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro im glad i kept it also he loves his bike got a few other things ima try an do for Vegas well see what happens the hard is my son an slighter compete agenst eachother so at the ride home after the show is long for me lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> CABT WAIT TO GET SOME PICS OF IT..


I can't wait either bro you get down on the pics


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

got to try an do a few things before woodland


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this was at cycle fest


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

My boy lilmike86 is doing the stripping


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

badass pinstriping, and nice turn table. would love to know what motor that is.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks bro it a rotisery motor


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Looking bad ass E....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro


----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

CLEAN!!!! thats how lowrider bikes should look!! thats whats up homie


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro trying to keep this one clean an classy


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Thanks bro trying to keep this one clean an classy


your doing a very good job at that :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> your doing a very good job at that :thumbsup:


Thanks bro it will be going agenst the riddler so it will be a hard one lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Thanks bro it will be going agenst the riddler so it will be a hard one lol


isnt this bike a 20"?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Was up E you probably seen this before thought I post it not the best pic tho..


Thang that an old ass pic ....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> isnt this bike a 20"?


Its a 16 Bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thang that an old ass pic ....


Og goodtimes bike been handed down through the family


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Its a 16 Bro


Oh.. lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Oh.. lol


Lil cherry is also in the same catagory


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Lil cherry is also in the same catagory


You got it bro... riddler is old no one wants to see it anymore....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> You got it bro... riddler is old no one wants to see it anymore....


Lol shit its a bad ass bike bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Lol shit its a bad ass bike bro


thx bro. it is pretty nice. Im almost finished adding things to it. but wont be finished till next year...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Both you need to just get out here an set up already lol who works anyways..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Both you need to just get out here an set up already lol who works anyways..


lmfao!!! I wish I could just leave work right now....


----------



## david82 (Aug 6, 2012)

Onelife showing luv on ur thread..nice bike!! Good thing u kept it! U can never replace history!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks brotha


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

he was doing his own work on it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Probly gonna redo this one if anyone can match the old paint job get at me


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this was the day he beat his sister she was a lil pissed lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what it do boi


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sup brotha i was thinking of what ima do to this one for 2013


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

idea are endless and timeless wit lesstime  &CE707


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you know it bro its going to be a fun year bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

2012 is not over and am having a blast


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lol true


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

bout to get these chromed right after the new year


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> bout to get these chromed right after the new year


let me know what it cost i got 2 set needing done for 2013


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


> let me know what it cost i got 2 set needing done for 2013


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

just got done doing the borders tonight


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Couple shots I took of lilmike getting down on the stripes


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

to bad none of that was on top of the frame ware u can see it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Couple shots I took of lilmike getting down on the stripes


thatnks for the pics bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Just a fee strobes and thats it huh chit looking hard core bro lil E got to be loven life


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i had one but the batterys went out lol an hes lovin life alright lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Ya have to go to Costco aand get a box of batts lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i know lol or just buy a plug in strobe the one i have i got when holloween was going on 2 years ago


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

I have about 6 of them never used lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Dam thats alot


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

After this its getting repainted


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


>


nice bike bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> Thanks bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lil E doing his part taking his bike apart for more pinstpring an sent his parts to get engraving done


----------



## supremeklarity (May 11, 2013)

is this a 16" and if it is what size is that fork ?


----------



## supremeklarity (May 11, 2013)

Clown Confusion said:


> FRAME ONLY PM CE707 FOR DETAILS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

supremeklarity said:


> Clown Confusion said:
> 
> 
> > FRAME ONLY PM CE707 FOR DETAILS
> ...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a badass bike!!! Wish it was still gold


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INKEDUP said:


> That's a badass bike!!! Wish it was still gold


 thanks bro dont worry it will be back to the same color next year


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

I wanted to buy it when u said u wanted to sell it!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INKEDUP said:


> I wanted to buy it when u said u wanted to sell it!


I'm probly gonna sell the forks an sissy bars


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> I'm probly gonna sell the forks an sissy bars


Say what.......... Let me know


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Sell them to kevin we ware talking bout re building witch doctor ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Say what.......... Let me know


He's got the other sissy bar an forks I need to chrome


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Updates coming this week


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

Clean......very clean!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Wats that frame in the back


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh nothing lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

the bone collector said:


> Clean......very clean!


Thanks bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup bro I like those fenders you doin for it


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

the fender looks killer


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

lil travieso front fender


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro Little by little its comming Together


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> Thanks bro Little by little its comming Together


:yes: t t t for lil travieso


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Looking good bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


>


bad ass leafing


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Looking good bro


Thanks bro it wouldn't be possible with out all the homies


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> bad ass leafing


Yea It came out realy nice can't wait to put it back together


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

i cant wait to see it finished


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> i cant wait to see it finished


Same here after your done with those parts I got some more for this bike I need to send you


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> Same here after your done with those parts I got some more for this bike I need to send you


sounds good bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> sounds good bro


Well since it ain't going to come out in show this weekend I have more time to finish other stuff


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

the homie Isaac took care of me on the engraving


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> the homie Isaac took care of me on the engraving


Nice work homie it's one bad ass lil bike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Tin-Tin said:


> Nice work homie it's one bad ass lil bike


 thanks bro little by little its coming together


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> thanks bro little by little its coming together


thats the best way to do bro mine looks like crap at the time but by the time it's done i hope it'll look better...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> the homie Isaac took care of me on the engraving


 wow bad ass work  :drama:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


sureñosbluez said:


> wow bad ass work  :drama:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Tin-Tin said:


> thats the best way to do bro mine looks like crap at the time but by the time it's done i hope it'll look better...


 post a pic bro id like to see your bike


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> post a pic bro id like to see your bike


it has it's topic bro. red rose. currently all apart having raul do some work on the frame this sat bro.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

is that the blue one called red rose lol


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> is that the blue one called red rose lol


jaja :happysad: ya. after body work done it will get painted.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Tin-Tin said:


> it has it's topic bro. red rose. currently all apart having raul do some work on the frame this sat bro.


 ill check it out bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

no new pics :wave:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Post up the ones of the head light I need to pick up the frame this week


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> Post up the ones of the head light I need to pick up the frame this week


let me shoot a new ones


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Cool Bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks good u still got the same number


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Looking good lil travieso


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

rollinbajito said:


> Looks good u still got the same number


Yea Bro I mentioned to call u back u got to text cuz when I'm at work I can't talk bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Looking good lil travieso


Thanks bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

sureñosbluez said:


> let me shoot a new ones


Sorry I cant shoot new pics my mom is back at the hospital


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> Sorry I cant shoot new pics my mom is back at the hospital


 sorry to hear bro don't worry bout the pics I hope your mom gets better bro my prayers go out to your mom


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> sorry to hear bro don't worry bout the pics I hope your mom gets better bro my prayers go out to your mom


Thanks bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> Thanks bro


hows your mom going


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> hows your mom going


she is ok but she still has the infection in the bone


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> she is ok but she still has the infection in the bone


 I hope she gets better soon


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> I hope she gets better soon


gracias bro, i will send some new pics of your parts soon bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> gracias bro, i will send some new pics of your parts soon bro


 no worrys take care of your mom ill be here


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I hear you have new pics of the engraving  :wave:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I seen looks good cant wait to put them on


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> I seen looks good cant wait to put them on


the parts will be at the chrome shop this week :shh:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Good looking out for everything bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> I hear you have new pics of the engraving  :wave:


Ill post pics when I get home


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> Ill post pics when I get home


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> :inout:


Hey bro for some reason I cant get into my facebool pics I need you to post if you can


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> Hey bro for some reason I cant get into my facebool pics I need you to post if you can


Ok bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

BACK FENDER


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MORE PICS TOMORROW


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> Thanks bro


no problem bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

i have new pics on fb


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> MORE PICS TOMORROW


damn looking good homie gonna look good on travieso:h5:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

the parts are at the chrome shop :around:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro i cant thank you enough


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

The parts will be finished (chromed) tomorrow....


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

sureñosbluez said:


> The parts will be finished (chromed) tomorrow....


U pulish n chrome bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

David831 said:


> U pulish n chrome bro


no only metal engraving but I can bring the parts to the chrome shop


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

sureñosbluez said:


> no only metal engraving but I can bring the parts to the chrome shop


Oh okay


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> The parts will be finished (chromed) tomorrow....


Dam thats quik it takes 6weeks just to chrome where im at


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> Dam thats quik it takes 6weeks just to chrome where im at


6 weeks to much time for me ... This guy work fast


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: looking good E cant wait to see it all come together!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

little travieso's engraved and chromed parts


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

who is doing your engraving bro???


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> 6 weeks to much time for me ... This guy work fast


Im better offer sending parts out there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> little travieso's engraved and chromed parts


 you got down on engraving bro an thanks for hooking up the chrome looks realy nice


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks like you engraved the inside of the fenders


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

is because the fenders metal is very thin


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> is because the fenders metal is very thin


Oh ok


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> you got down on engraving bro an thanks for hooking up the chrome looks realy nice


in person looks sick bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I was going to go pick it up but desided to wait tell I get the parts thinking of taking it to LA show next month


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't wait to see it in person! Looks really nice brother!


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> I was going to go pick it up but desided to wait tell I get the parts thinking of taking it to LA show next month


you should go. it's a bad ass show.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> I was going to go pick it up but desided to wait tell I get the parts thinking of taking it to LA show next month


July 14 right that day is my birthday I was thinking go to LA


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

sureñosbluez said:


> July 14 right that day is my birthday I was thinking go to LA


yup July 14th at the convention center. I believe move in starts that Friday/Saturday. I myself will be there crack 30 Saturday morning.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

sureñosbluez said:


> little travieso's engraved and chromed parts


Nice work


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> you should go. it's a bad ass show.


Well I plan in taking the fam an storm but might have to sqweeze in this bike to


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> July 14 right that day is my birthday I was thinking go to LA


 that would be cool if u did bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> yup July 14th at the convention center. I believe move in starts that Friday/Saturday. I myself will be there crack 30 Saturday morning.


if I can I will realy early friday go kick it with the fam an head back monday


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nice work


 yes sir


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> if I can I will leave really early friday go kick it with the fam an head back monday


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I would go but cant really afford it this time but I will be at fresno , woodland and vegas and all the lil show around here ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> I would go but cant really afford it this time but I will be at fresno , woodland and vegas and all the lil show around here ...


Yea im debating on vegas this year


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INKEDUP said:


> Can't wait to see it in person! Looks really nice brother!


Thanks bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> Yea im debating on vegas this year


 if my job don't approve then vegas might not happen for me this year will see wat happen thou


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> if my job don't approve then vegas might not happen for me this year will see wat happen thou


yea same here not sure if they will let me either but If they do im trying to fly fuck that drive


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Lol I herd that lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

speaking about vegasis the reg not out yet, went n site and found nothing


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its never out till august like every year ...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> its never out till august like every year ...


fucking lame as always


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:inout:.............. :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> :inout:.............. :wave:


Sup bro hows it going


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


>


For some reason it wont me upload it to my phone what is it


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> For some reason it wont me upload it to my phone what is it


I don't know....whazzz up


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't work on my phone either, just watched it on a computer just fine though. Looks good dude.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Don't work on my phone either, just watched it on a computer just fine though. Looks good dude.


What is it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

A vid of ur fenders


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> A vid of ur fenders


Cool bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

gonna bust thisone out at the woodland show


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

just sent out the bent forks an some pieces to get chromed an engraved hoping to have everything back together the middle of next month


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> :drama:


Sup bro hows everything


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey bro whazz up....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nothing much cant wait to get all the parts back so me an little Errik can put it back together


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

CE 707 said:


>


That's nice


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

MR.559 said:


> That's nice


Thanks bro all the credit goes to kaos customs for the stripping an my homie kevin "hellboy" bike for painting it


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> Nothing much cant wait to get all the parts back so me an little Errik can put it back together


i want to see it together... the engraving and chrome will be look real nice with that bad ass paint job


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea an im going to two tone the parts there going to look tight


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: i want to do that on my bike's new parts but i need to wait to someone cut and ship them to me..he already cut the handle bars,forks and sissy bars


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> :thumbsup: i want to do that on my bike's new parts but i need to wait to someone cut and ship them to me..he already cut the handle bars,forks and sissy bars


i heard hes been having problems lately


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> i heard hes been having problems lately


i know he tell me about it bro....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hope it gets better for him


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

CE 707 said:


>


TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Sup bro ready for Vegas?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INKEDUP said:


> Sup bro ready for Vegas?


I'm ready not taking no bikes though


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

We going to put this one together tomorrow haven't got the parts yet we have a back up plan my boy wants to show at the Torres show next weekend so image do what I can to see him there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Yup cant wait


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Me to bro


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> We going to put this one together tomorrow haven't got the parts yet we have a back up plan my boy wants to show at the Torres show next weekend so image do what I can to see him there


hopefully you can get it out there bro..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Tin-Tin said:


> hopefully you can get it out there bro..


Thanks bro I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Its back together I just gotta post some pics


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> Its back together I just gotta post some pics


:h5:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice bike :thumbsup:...sorry bro i cant ship the parts


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks you can't or couldn't


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> Thanks you can't or couldn't


sorry my bad english :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lil it OK just messing with you I know you got a lot of stuff going on


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

post the pics bro or its a top secret :naughty:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

What you mean post pics


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CE 707 said:


>


It's looking real clean bro!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro little by little


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> What you mean post pics


The pics that I tagged you on fb....


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice. Makes me want to get my son a 16" now...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

That would be tight bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> The pics that I tagged you on fb....


Oh yea I thought you were going to post the forks


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> Oh yea I thought you were going to post the forks


Ok but the forks are wrapped in paper...


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

CE 707 said:


>


bike was looking great bro:thumbsup:
nice to meet you..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> Ok but the forks are wrapped in paper...


Oh OK no worrys bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Tin-Tin said:


> bike was looking great bro:thumbsup:
> nice to meet you..


Thanks bro an it was nice meeting u also


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> That would be tight bro


Maybe by next year.. I have a frame..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Call it stepping up


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

NEXT STEP..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I like that


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> I like that


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

78mc said:


> NEXT STEP..


In my steps.
My fathers shoes.
All grown up.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I like next step


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Me too


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


>


bad asss :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Next Step it is!!!
So if my son don't like name years from now? I can say you can talk to the guys in Sac-Town...:facepalm::buttkick: J/K. LOL!!
He knows better. :twak:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol sounds good bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> Ok but the forks are wrapped in paper...


Whats up with my kids parts bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I talk to you last week an you said monday an its saturday come on bro im trying to be patient but its getting thin bro


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

any news of your parts bro?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

All I can say is dam this is why I never liked to do biz out side of my area one head ake after another


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Looking good bro very nice


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks real good


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks guys big thanks to the homie mike


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking good bro! Like the look!


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks good !!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice bro...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Sweet.. I think I know what you are going to do next...:thumbsup::shh:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> Sweet.. I think I know what you are going to do next...:thumbsup::shh:


Pleasse give me some ideas ill tell you if it my plan or not lol


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Pleasse give me some ideas ill tell you if it my plan or not lol


PM being sent.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

received


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> Reseved


Whats all this gibberish about.?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

What u mean lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Gotta to bring this one out to.a few shows this year


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------

